# Amazon Branded Diapers..but only for Prime Members



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

This may be an example of jumping the shark...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/05/amazon-diapers_n_6275510.html



> Are you willing to wrap an Amazon-branded diaper around your baby's bottom?
> 
> Amazon thinks so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

let the @#$ing on Amazon jokes begin


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lots of stores sell their own version of 'name brand' stuff . . . don't really see this as any different.  So, from me, it's: meh.

They already have 'amazon basics' tech accessories -- wires, stylii, etc.  They're pretty good quality, too.

It's not like the diaper says AMAZON in large letters.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Lots of stores sell their own version of 'name brand' stuff . . . don't really see this as any different.  So, from me, it's: meh.


As someone who works in contract packaging, generally the store versions ARE in fact the same as the name brand stuff, but the purpose of store branding is usually to offer a cheaper alternative. It appears, in this case, these aren't a "store brand" of an existing product, but an all new product.



> They already have 'amazon basics' tech accessories -- wires, stylii, etc. They're pretty good quality, too.


The difference is that you don't need to be a Prime member to buy those things. You CAN'T buy these diapers without a Prime membership. Seems to be a weird choice of "perk" for the program.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

amazon has a "mommy" prime subsection (and i believe a student one).  i wonder if this item is tailored to that demographic, not the general prime members.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

telracs said:


> amazon has a "mommy" prime subsection (and i believe a student one). i wonder if this item is tailored to that demographic, not the general prime members.


Maybe. I guess it would make more sense to me if they were offering a _discounted_ price to prime members instead of this being _exclusive_ to prime members. Unless these diapers change themselves, are they that good that someone would spend $99 a year for a membership in order to buy them?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My understanding is that amazon intends Prime to be an attractive package because of an accumulation of benefits, not necessarily any one thing that inspires customers to say "I gotta have that!" I actually recall a news article where that was discussed. So it makes sense to have a perk that sucks in customers who will buy a lot of stuff ovrr the next several years and may feel pressed for time to run to the store (like new parents).


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's a link to Amazon's press release: "Amazon Launches Amazon Elements, A New Line Of Premium, Everyday Essentials Available Exclusively to Amazon Prime Members".

And here's a link to their first Elements products: diapers and baby wipes.

Amazon _may_ be coming out with more Prime-exclusive items, too. See this hair dryer "exclusively for Prime members."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll definitely be looking for some things I can use -- have no real need for diapers, baby wipes, or even a hair dryer.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll definitely be looking for some things I can use -- have no real need for diapers, baby wipes, or even a hair dryer.


Just bought a new hair dryer Monday.


----------



## Jake Parent (Dec 5, 2014)

You have to remember that Amazon spent a lot of money buying the primary company that provided such a service.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jake D. Parent said:


> You have to remember that Amazon spent a lot of money buying the primary company that provided such a service.


 Sorry . . . . that provided what service?

The original post is about specific _products_ available only to Prime Members -- and Prime's been around for at least 10 years.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Amazon _may_ be coming out with more Prime-exclusive items, too. See this hair dryer "exclusively for Prime members."


Good reviews. That hair dryer is now in my cart!  I'm also ordering a Christmas present that I want now to box it with other items and ship. Paying for same-day delivery. Only $5.99 and I'll have it today?! Don't have to have it that fast, but I'm anxious to try hair dryer.


----------

